# navel



## francois_auffret

How do you say : *Navel* in your language

THanks in ADvance


----------



## OldAvatar

Do you mean _belly button_, _umbilicus_?


----------



## francois_auffret

Yes, belly button if you like


----------



## OldAvatar

Then, in Romanian:
_buric (popular__)_ or _ombilic_ (scientific).


----------



## tie-break

Bonjour,

en italien c'est : ombelico


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: umbigo.


----------



## Kannan91

Malayalam: pokkiḷ, or if you want a more literary/formal alternative, nābhi.


----------



## Caliban

En español: ombligo


----------



## dn88

In *Polish* it's _pępek_.


----------



## francois_auffret

Kannan91 said:


> Malayalam: pokkiḷ, or if you want a more literary/formal alternative, nābhi.


 
Thank you, Just a request from you, I just got pokki from your posting, with the last letter missing (an empty square). Can you precise the pronounciation of this word??? Do you know if the same word is used in other Dravidian languages?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:  _umbiliko_.


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: קורקבן (kurkevan), טבור (tabur).


----------



## Hakro

In *Finnish*:

napa

...which also means "pole", the middle point.


----------



## Layla_N

Arabic: سرة (surra)


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Mjolnir said:


> *Hebrew*: קורקבן (kurkevan), טבור (tabur).


 
Although I think most Israelis say: פופיק (pupik)


----------



## Stéphane89

In French we have two words:

*Nombril* (common)

*Ombilic* (formal or medical)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*: navel.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese: 臍 / へそ (_heso_)


----------



## Kannan91

francois_auffret said:


> Thank you, Just a request from you, I just got pokki from your posting, with the last letter missing (an empty square). Can you precise the pronounciation of this word??? Do you know if the same word is used in other Dravidian languages?


The last letter represents a retroflex lateral approximant (there's a wikipedia article on it if you want). The IPA transcription would be ['pokːiɭ]. I have no idea about the other Dravidian languages, although it probably is used in Tamil.


----------



## tru-life

Danish

Navle


----------



## Abbassupreme

In Persian:
Nâf


----------



## Quelle

German:
Nabel


----------



## animula

in basque zilbor,
X


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

In standard *Catalan* it'd be MELIC, though many say LLOMBRÍGOL and even LLOMBRIGO.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

bamba


----------



## Nizo

Afrikaans:  nawel, nael
Hawaiian:  piko


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
pupek


----------



## spakh

Turkish,

göbek deliği


----------



## lcfatima

Urdu and Punjabi:

tunni


----------



## francois_auffret

I think Urdu is Nâf (from Persian)...

It's funny how Punjabi people think their language is Urdu too 

chak de phate
Punjabi rules!!!!


----------



## lcfatima

naf might be the proper word (say navel instead of belly button) but tunni is used by non-Punjabi speaking Urdu speakers as well.


----------



## francois_auffret

Some Urdu speakers use Punjabi words as alternate / colloquial words to the official /stiff word, not even realizing these are not Urdu words, *tunni, *I'd bet a lot is pure Punjabi... nowhere to be found in Urdu dictionnaries, plus the double '*n*' in *tunni* is a typical feature of Punjabi, extremely rare in Urdu...

Mân jâein, bus....


----------



## lcfatima

Francois: You are right, tunni is indeed Punjabi and not Urdu.


----------



## kelt

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> pupek


Or pupík - diminutive. How come is the same word used in Hebrew? Does it come from Jiddish through German? Does German have Pupik along with Nabel?


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi:  /naabhii
Panjabi:  /dhunnii/(pronounced with the tone, it's "tunnii," so it's absolutely Panjabi and definitely not Urdu).


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Ομφαλός»* [omfaˈlos] (masc.), colloquially *«αφαλός»* [afaˈlos] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«ὀμφαλός» ŏmpʰalós* --> _navel, navel-shaped elevation, knob of the shield, yoke, (metaph.) centre_ (PIE *h₃enbʰ-/*h₃mbʰ-/*h₃nebʰ- _navel_ cf Skt. नाभि (nābhi), _navel, centre_, Lat. umbō, _boss of shield_, Proto-Germanic *nabalô, _navel_, Arm. անիվ ‎(aniv‎), _wheel_).


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian: *köldök*.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

In *Sardinian *:

imbìlicu or imbìligu


----------



## ilocas2

kelt said:


> Or pupík - diminutive. How come is the same word used in Hebrew? Does it come from Jiddish through German? Does German have Pupik along with Nabel?



Hi kelt, I found this article about the etymology of the Hebrew word. - Word of the day / Pupik

You have to sign up there to see it.


----------



## Graciela J

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> pupek





kelt said:


> Or pupík - diminutive. How come is the same word used in Hebrew? Does it come from Jiddish through German? Does German have Pupik along with Nabel?



Curiously, in many countries in South America is called "pupo", from quechua _pupu,_ navel.


----------



## eno2

May I add and ask for expressions with navel?
Dutch:
Navelstaren = staring at your navel ~only be preoccupied with oneself.


----------



## Yendred

eno2 said:


> Dutch:
> Navelstaren = staring at your navel ~only be preoccupied with oneself.



Yes, we have the same in French: 
_se regarder le nombril_ (to watch one's own navel) = only be preoccupied with oneself.


----------



## eno2

navelbreuk: rotura de ombligo (?)


----------



## apmoy70

eno2 said:


> May I add and ask for expressions with navel?
> Dutch:
> Navelstaren = staring at your navel ~only be preoccupied with oneself.


Same expression in Greek:

*«Ομφαλοσκοπώ»* [omfaloskoˈpo] which is a modern word (1861) calqued for the Fr. expression _se regarder le nombril_ --> lit. _to navel-gaze_, metaph. _to be preoccupied with oneself_ < MoGr masc. *«ομφαλός»* [omfaˈlos] (see my previous post) + MoGr masc. *«σκοπός»* [skoˈpos] --> _mark/object on which one fixes the eye, purpose, aim, goal_ < Classical masc. deverbative *«σκοπός» skŏpós* (idem) < Classical deponent v. *«σκέπτομαι» sképtŏmai̯* --> _to look around, look back, spy, contemplate, consider, survey_ (PIE *speḱ- _to see sharply, spy_ cf Skt. पश्यति (páśyati), _to see_, Av. spasiieiti (idem), Lat. specere).

Nouns: *«Ὀμφαλοσκόπησις»* [omfaloˈskopisis] (learned, 3rd declension fem.), *«ομφαλοσκόπηση»* [omfaloˈskopisi] (vernacular, fem.) --> _navel-gazing_, *«ομφαλοσκόπος»* [omfaloˈskopos] (masc. & fem.) --> _navel-gazer_.


----------



## eno2

Navel-gazer= narcissist Eng= narcista Esp= ναρκισσιστής GR= narcist Dutch = Narzisst Deutsch
Français? Je ne trouve qu'un adjectif.


----------



## Yendred

You mean _nombriliste ?_
It can be used as a substantive too: _Ce type est un nombriliste_


----------



## eno2

Non, je voulais dire pour 'narcissist'.


----------



## Yendred

It works too: _ce type est un narcissique._


----------



## eno2

OK


----------



## franknagy

eno2 said:


> May I add and ask for expressions with navel?
> Dutch:
> Navelstaren = staring at your navel ~only be preoccupied with oneself.


The Hungarian "köldöknézés" means passivity. Its origin is Buddha's navel.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

During the Byzantine age there was a Christian mystical and contemplative movement named Hesychasm, its members were nicknamed by their opponents as "navel gazers" because of their posture while praying.

Hesychasm - Wikipedia

.....According to some of the adepts of the Jewish Merkabah mystical tradition, if one wished to "descend to the Merkabah" one had to adopt the prayer posture taken by the prophet Elijah in I Kings 18:42, namely to pray with one's head between one's knees. This is the same prayer posture used by the Christian hesychasts *and is the reason that they were mocked by their opponents as "navel gazers" (omphalopsychites).* This bodily position and the practice of rhythmically breathing while invoking a divine name seems to be common to both Jewish Merkabah mysticism and Christian hesychasm. Thus the practice may have origins in the ascetical practices of the biblical prophets......


----------

